# incest?



## chompchomp (May 22, 2003)

i bought my p's from the lfs and i'm sure they are all from the same spawn. My question is will p's from the same spawn succesfuly breed themselves?


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Somewhere on Frank's site are some pictures of deformed nattereri due to inbreeding. Kind of like what happens to humans after a few generations of inbreeding. The effects may not be seen immediately, but if they continue to inbreed they will begine to show deformities. Can't remember where the pics are and I haven't found them yet, if someone finds them before me please post the link. HTH


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Neoplasia Posted on May 28 2003, 03:27 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Somewhere on Frank's site are some pictures of deformed nattereri due to inbreeding. Kind of like what happens to humans after a few generations of inbreeding. The effects may not be seen immediately, but if they continue to inbreed they will begine to show deformities. Can't remember where the pics are and I haven't found them yet, if someone finds them before me please post the link. HTH


Darren, I'm not completely convinced this deformity is related to inbreeding. Humans (as an example) have offspring that have some type of deformity related to genetics. So inbreeding may effect color or size, but not fully convinced it would cause deformities, but a possibility.

Pygocentrus nattereri oddballs.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

How so? Without new 'blood' eventually deformities will become more pronounced I thought. Like in humans (just watch Deliverance







). At the very least would the blood lines weaken and the fish would not be as strong and resistant to disease?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Neoplasia Posted on May 29 2003, 02:44 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> How so? Without new 'blood' eventually deformities will become more pronounced I thought. Like in humans (just watch Deliverance ). At the very least would the blood lines weaken and the fish would not be as strong and resistant to disease?


 I've saw Deliverance when it first came to the movies!









I wouldn't call it _deformities per se_ as in the appearance of the one I show at OPEFE. What happens is skeletal features change (additional abdominal serrae, changes in head appeance, less broad or bulldogish for examples).

Their immunity system could indeed be impacted as seen by wild salmon vs farm raised, but even the jury is out on that one since the spread of disease appears to impact wild salmon more than farm raised.

Now, if these fish were liverbearers, I would say yes, there could indeed be more of an impact on physical appearance deformities.

Getting back to the original question:



> chompchomp Posted on May 28 2003, 04:59 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> i bought my p's from the lfs and i'm sure they are all from the same spawn. My question is *will p's from the same spawn succesfuly breed themselves?*


Yes


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

One last question then I'll leave it be (sorry for hijacking lol).









So inbreeding affects live-bearing animals differently than egg-bearing ones?


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

The problem associated with in-breeding is that recessive traits will have a higher chance of being expressed. The issue in humans is that when you have mating between the two people with the same gene pool the probability of their offspring being homozygous for genetically recessive "screw ups" is much much much higher. The large gene pool allows humans to mask many of the awful deleterious genes that are out there.


----------

